# Agrobs Pre Alpin Feeds? Alpine grass



## tobiano1984 (20 February 2015)

Anyone used this/come across it/heard any reviews? I came across it via Facebook - it's distributed by Red Rufus in the UK but made in Germany. As someone who feeds predominantly grass nuts and alfalfa, and would like to stick to entirely grass, this really appeals but would like to hear of others experiences first! 

I like the fact that the mixes seem to have all the herbs etc you get in an alpine meadow, rather than just pure grass.

Thoughts?


----------



## jakkibag (20 February 2015)

I'm in the same position, really like the sound of the muesli and their version of grass nuts, currently waiting on some samples!


----------



## tobiano1984 (20 February 2015)

jakkibag said:



			I'm in the same position, really like the sound of the muesli and their version of grass nuts, currently waiting on some samples!
		
Click to expand...

Ooo let me know how you get on with samples! At first I heard 'muesli' and assumed cereal mix, but it looks amazing!


----------



## little_critter (22 February 2015)

My local tack shop is looking at stocking this and I picked up samples of the cobs and the chaff. 
I thought my pony might turn her nose up at the chaff as it looked a bit too bland and 'healthy' but she came back for seconds. She also likes the cobs so I think I'll be switching. 
Sod's law says I buy a bag then the changes her mind!
Prices seem pretty reasonable too.


----------



## Achinghips (26 February 2015)

I have the muesli, bought three sacks of it and add a handful of light chaff to it too.... Love it, I wet it with some sloppy calm and condition. Neds like it.


----------



## Oscar (12 March 2015)

Where do you buy this feed from? I've tried emailing Red-Rufus but not heard from them (been 3weeks now!)


----------



## tobiano1984 (12 March 2015)

Oscar said:



			Where do you buy this feed from? I've tried emailing Red-Rufus but not heard from them (been 3weeks now!)
		
Click to expand...

I haven't ordered any yet, but was intending to order from Red Rufus - have you tried calling the number on the website? They were pretty quick replying to emails a few weeks ago!


----------



## dollyanna (12 March 2015)

They have been inundated with the tremendously high level of requests so either try emailing again or just give them a call, it is worth waiting for, but they are only a small company I believe and were not expecting the sheer demand once it was publicised!!


----------



## Oscar (14 March 2015)

Thanks - what does te chaff & the Museli cost roughly? And do they need supplementing?


----------



## tobiano1984 (16 March 2015)

I've just placed my first order - I called the number on the website and got straight through, whereas hadn't had a reply to my email. Apparently it will be delivered tomorrow which would be impressive!

Oscar - I've got the prices in front of me, the chaff is £13.75 for 20kg, musli is £15 for I think 15kg. The cobs are 11.50. I'm intending to feed my good doers mostly just the cobs and/or chaff, along with their supplements (linseed, brewers yeast), and the TB eventer will have more musli, and unmollassed beet plus supplements. Will have to see how it goes and adjust accordingly!


----------



## Brandy77 (25 March 2015)

tobiano1984, how much of the musli do you feed per day? I am thinking of switching to this and adding pro-hoof and then adding oats when I up his work and he needs more energy...


----------



## Achinghips (25 March 2015)

The concept behind the stuff is that it's entirely natural and organic.  Unless the bulk of your horses feed, which is hay and grass is also organic, it's a bit of a splash in the ocean isn't it?  

Nevertheless, I tried it and loved the muesli stuff, which gives the impression of a cereal base, even though it isn't ....  I've now changed to honeychop  calm and shine though, which also has various meadow grasses, herbs and marigold heads in it. It's also £7.40 a bag in my local place


----------



## tobiano1984 (25 March 2015)

Brandy77 said:



			tobiano1984, how much of the musli do you feed per day? I am thinking of switching to this and adding pro-hoof and then adding oats when I up his work and he needs more energy...
		
Click to expand...

My two dressage cobs get 1/3 round scoop per feed plus about 1/3 scoop of the soaked wiesencobs. My TB is having half a scoop of the muesli and 1 scoop of wet stuff per feed..only been on it a week so not sure if this is right yet - but all seem happy so far!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (25 March 2015)

I've recently started my lot on the Wiesencobs, and shall be bearing the muesli in mind if I ever have anything that needs a bit extra. Won't be needing beet/fast fibre and the like again now, this is the way forward for me!


----------



## Milkmaid (21 April 2015)

For those in Hampshire, Kilminsters Equestrian & Pet Supplies in Stockbridge, SO20 6LG (01264 811659) are awaiting their first delivery this week. 
Lots of samples & Info brochures in the shop now, just waiting on the feed. Apparently Red Rufus have been absoultely snowed under due to demand!
It`s great stuff & my horses (both native with issues!) absoulutely love it.


----------

